# Graco 390



## Camaro (Aug 22, 2014)

I was thinking about picking up a Graco 390. To use as an all-round paint machine. Just looking to get feed back if this would be a good choice. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Camaro said:


> I was thinking about picking up a Graco 390. To use as an all-round paint machine. Just looking to get feed back if this would be a good choice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using PaintTalk.com mobile app


How much is your budget? I would get a 395 or 490 Hi Boy. 

Everything is bigger in Texas.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

390's are good little pumps. They can be a little short on power for spraying a house full of drywall or something where you want a big tip, but can be made to work for most things residential.


----------



## Camaro (Aug 22, 2014)

I have 550 in my budget at this time. What would you suggest with budget?

Sent from my QMV7A using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Camaro said:


> I have 550 in my budget at this time. What would you suggest with budget?
> 
> Sent from my QMV7A using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Up your budget a bit, and find a used one. A 390 is a good machine, but as mentioned earlier its a smaller pump. Do you have a lot of stucco where you are? Do you ever plan on spaying epoxy? My first machine was a Graco 1000+ max. It can spray anything, and the pump will never die. I paid $800(Canadian) around 5 years ago.

As an entry machine, doing typical residential a 490/495 would be a better fit, you could probably find one for around that price too

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## SaskPainter (Jun 29, 2014)

I just bought a 490 stand model and have sprayed an exterior with it. I believe the motor is a brushless dc which means less to go wrong. it kept up very nice spraying with a 517.rac x tip. I understand budget oh boy im the new guy where I live but I checked shops and got the best deal I could for it. although I did use a 395 for 4 years spraying fresh tex, smoke seal, and never had a problem with it. I kept it nice and clean and used throat seal almost every time I used it. so with my little budget the 490 was a real deal.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

If you can squeeze the budget just a bit go up to the 395. You get the DC motor and the smart control 1.0. I believe it's also the same circuit board as a 490 with a different resister. The smallest we like to buy is 490 but if I had to pick smaller I'd go 395. Hope this helps


----------



## Camaro (Aug 22, 2014)

Camaro said:


> I was thinking about picking up a Graco 390. To use as an all-round paint machine. Just looking to get feed back if this would be a good choice.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for there advise. I was able to pick up a Graco 390 for less then half my budget . I thank you all for you advice. I will work to purchase a 490 as you all have recommend. I'm working with residential. I'm new to using a sprayer. Thank you this information.
> Sent from my SM-N900V using PaintTalk.com mobile app




Sent from my QMV7A using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Get friendly with your local paint stores. Most sell their rentals at least once a year, so you're able to get a year-old machine for more than half-off. Craigslist is a crapshoot. Unless you know what to look for, you could be buying junk. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------

